# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Entspanntes surfen in Holnis???

## Joe Wagner

Moin zusammen :Smile: 
Ich surfe seit ca. 2 jahren (Windsurfen) und habe dies immer in Schausende an unserem eigenen Strandabschnitt gemacht. Problem dabei: Um dort zu surfen brauche ich West oder Sd wind. Nun sitze ich schon seit einigen Wochen hier und komme nicht aufs Wasser, da ja schon seit geraumer Zeit nur NordOstwind ist. Meine beste Gelegenheit wre in Holnis zu surfen, jedoch habe ich schon viel davon gehrt, dass es dort sehr berlaufen ist und man kaum Platz hat ordentlich zu heizen. Stimmt das? War jemand von euch schonmal da?
Wrde mich ber Antwort freuen
LG Joe

----------


## lg2000

Moin, ich kenne persnlich zwar beide Spots nicht, wei aber, dass diese nur ca. 5km von einander entfernt sind. Wenn du also eh schon in Schausende rumsitzt und dich rgerst, dass der Wind aus der falschen Richtung kommt, rate ich dir: fahr doch einfach die 10 Minuten nach Holnis und beurteile selbst...

Gru Lars

----------


## Joe Wagner

Ja, du hast schon recht, ich sollte einfach mal den Aufwand machen mein Brett auf das Dach zu schnallen und losfahren. Ich denke das mach ich bei Gelegenheit :Smile: 
LG

----------


## monnem

Ich wrde auch sagen: Mal rberlaufen. Auf meiner Karte sind es nur 800m.

Am Freitag hatte ich berlegt 240km zu einem Spot zu fahren. Habe es nur nicht gemacht weil ich dann doch erkltet war. Ok, das wre fr einen Tagesausflug weit gewesen. Normalweise sind es hier im Winter immer 150km einfacher Weg zum Spot.

----------


## Joe Wagner

Moin!
Nur einmal um das hier abzuschlieen (Fr alle dies interessiert): Ich bin jetzt mehrfach da gewesen. Bei gutem Wind ist es sehr voll und wenn man spt dran ist, muss man Glck haben, einen Parkplatzt zu bekommen. Sobald man einen hat, gehts aber super! Auf dem Wasser verluft sich die  Menge ziemlich gut, besonders die Windsurfer knnen sich nach Rechts gut Platzt schaffen. Wenn man sonst nirgendswo hinkommt, ist das auf jeden Fall ein guter Spot!

----------


## DuKo

Moin,
Wenn ich als Neu-Bockholmer noch etwas beitragen darf, 4km sdlich in Bockholmwik hinterm Golfplatz kommt man eigentlich immer sehr entspannt auf's Wasser und ist dann direkt in Luv von allen anderen unterwegs  :Wink:  
Langballigau , niesby/Neukirchen, hat dazu sogar noch eine schne Dnungswelle in der Mitte der Frde, die zum Abheben einldt  :Big Smile:  
Frohes Gleiten,
Dustin

----------


## dreamsurfer70

Danke fr die Tipps. Knnte ein nchstes Urlaubsreiseziel werden. lg :-D

----------

